
Remote Image Upload Leads to RCE (Inject Malicious Code to PHP-GD Image) - based2
https://medium.com/@asdqwedev/remote-image-upload-leads-to-rce-inject-malicious-code-to-php-gd-image-90e1e8b2aada
======
based2
[https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-164/](https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-164/)

[https://libgd.github.io/](https://libgd.github.io/)

